

What Went Wrong? Reflections on Science by Observation (1998) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.hss.cmu.edu/philosophy/glymour/glymour1998.pdf

======
webnrrd2k
There is a lot to this, and outside my usual interests, so I've just glanced
over it to see if I want to dig deeper -- and it's really interesting, and I'm
enjoying it a lot. However, it's a real pain to get text out to post a few
quote. So here's my favorite so far:

"A household is a business given over to caring for small, temporarily insane
people, a business subject to cash-flow problems, endless legal harassments,
run by people who expect to have sex with each other, who occupy the same
space, and who go nuts when either party has sex with anyone else. Once in
marriage, a lot of people try to get out as fast as religious tradition,
poverty, or devotion to children permits."

I know, not exactly the most representative of the text - there is much more
discussion of science and social issues. But hat particular paragraph is kind
of striking.

